# AC Xtreme 5970 PWM-Problem?



## wilsonmp (20. September 2010)

Hallöle,

google mich schon seit Tagen durchs www, da ich vielleicht ein Problem mit meinem Lüfter (Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 5970) habe. Dieser regelt ums Verrecken nicht wie er soll. Ich habe eine 5970 im Referenz-Design und mit dem orig. Lüfter gehts ja auch.
Also der Lüfter schafft es bei den 625 1/min (30%) auch bei voller Last die Karte bei 80°C zu halten, im Idle ca 40°C.
Aber die im Graka-Bios hinterlegte Lüfter-Temp-Kurve müsste ihn doch per PWM stetig ansteigen lassen, wie den orig. Lüfter?
Hab den AC jetzt per CCC auf 60% gestellt, damit schafft er unter Last 55 - 60 °C. Aber das ist doch keine Lösung?
Hat Jemand eine Idee dazu?

Danke im voraus.

mfg


----------



## Jägermaister (20. September 2010)

sonst kannst du ja z.b mit rivatuner die lüfterkontrolle selbst gestalten. so habe ich es bei mir auch gemacht. kann man dann ja auch den eigenen bedürfnissen anpassen.


----------



## wilsonmp (20. September 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Aber Riva blockt irgendwie. Habe auch schon MSI Afterburner probiert, geht auch. Mit dem Nachteil, dass alle Karten geregelt werden.
Ja alle Karten , hab noch ne GTS250 als PhysX Karte im Gehäuse.
Wenn ich dann die 5970 Lüfter regel, dann dreht der nvidia auch auf und das klingt nicht nett (Staubsauger).


----------



## Ahab (20. September 2010)

Kann man beim Afterburner nicht die Karten einzeln anwählen und konfigurieren? Oo Unter Riva ging das. Wär ja ein krasser Fail...


----------



## wilsonmp (21. September 2010)

Eigentlich kann man diese einzeln anwählen, aber funzt auch nicht..

Grundproblem ist aber eigentlich: warum regelt die Graka die Lüfter nicht über PWM, wie den Originalen auch. AC wirbt doch mit PWM und 900-2000 1/min.
Ist doch nicht die Lösung die blöden Dinger auf einen festen Wert zu stellen.
Reicht der Saft der Graka nicht für die 3 Lüfter per PWM geregelt zu werden? Bin ich der Einzige dem das bisher aufgefallen ist? Hab ich irgendwas übersehen?
AC hat ja auch einen super Support. Man kann sein Anliegen/Problem schildern, meldet sich bloß Niemand.


----------



## Jägermaister (21. September 2010)

also ich habe ne gtx 275 und die spannung reicht locker aus um die 3 lüfter zu regeln. warum das bei dir nicht klappt ist mir schleierhaft. willst du denn bis ans limit übertakten? weil ich höre die 3 lüfter bei 50% gar nicht mehr und beim zocken sind doch auch 60-70% kaum zu hören. und die temps sind doch echt gut bei 60% deswegen würde ich ihn sonst einfach bei 50-60% laufen lassen und mit den temps glücklich sein.


----------



## wilsonmp (22. September 2010)

Ja, das wird wohl darauf hinaus laufen, denn der orig. Lüfter ist ja die Hölle auf Erden.

Hab halt gehofft, dass noch Irgendwer dieses Problem kennt und mir sagen kann ob´s normal ist oder was halt schief läuft. 
Wie gesagt ArcticCooling hält´s ja nicht für nötig sich dazu zu äußern.


----------



## PanikGOW (22. September 2010)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.Die Lüftersteuerrung läst sich nur manuel Einstellen.Warum das so ist, habe ich allerdings auch noch nicht rausgefunden.Bei den Nvidia Karten schein das ja zu gehen.
Wäre an einer Lösung auch wirklich interessiert.Ansonsten ist der Lüfter richtig gut.LG ach nochwas
von welchen Hersteller ist Deine Karte? Meine von Sapphire.Mir ist da grade son Gedanke durch den Kopf gegangen.So jetzt nochmal. LG


----------



## PanikGOW (22. September 2010)

Nachtrag.Habe die Geschichte nochmals mit dem MSI After Tool Ausprobiert.Mit diesem Tool lässt sich die Steuerung Ansprechen.Mußte allerdings ein wenig hin und her zwischen CCC und den Tool.
Nur über das CCC spricht die Steuerung nicht an.Bei 65 Grad war sie immer noch auf 29%.LG


----------



## wilsonmp (22. September 2010)

Na wenigstens bin ich nicht allein .

Also die Karte muss original AMD sein (Advanced Micro Devices Model C000)
Herstellung 2009. Hat man die im absoluten Referenzdesign verkauft?

Sieht exakt so aus (ohne irgendwelche anderen Aufkleber):

ATI Radeon? HD 5970 Grafikkarten

Is ein Erbstück bzw. Weitergabe...

Muss ja trotzdem funktionieren. Man müsste mal probieren ob diese AC Lüfter per PWM vom Board o.ä. gesteuert werden können. Aber dieser Aufwand 
Dieser blöde orig.-Lüfter wird wirklich ab ca. 40°C kontinuierlich nach oben geregelt. Hab ja schon das Graka-Bios ausgelesen und dort stehen Drehzahlen 0°C = 1254 bis 95°C 5016 1/min.
Hat vielleicht etwas mit dieser Angabe zu tun Drehzahl "bei" °C und Fan Speed in % ?
Und wieso drehen die Lüfter ohne festen Wert bei ca. 600 1/min, wenn AC 900 bis 2000 1/min angibt? Also diese Werte habe ich mit allenmöglichen Progs ermittelt (Thema Auslesefehler)
Ich bin ratlos  

mfg


----------



## wilsonmp (22. September 2010)

Tja mit MSI Tool ist und bleibt aber trotzdem Software-Steuerung... Und das ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.
Die Dinger drehen aber auch ganz schön zäh hoch. Das dauert schon ne Weile bis die die gewünschte Drehzahl annehmen (manuell).


----------



## PanikGOW (22. September 2010)

Ja damit hast Du recht.Und die Idee mit der Boardsteuerung werde ich mal Ausprbieren.LG


----------



## wilsonmp (22. September 2010)

Jo, das mit dem Ausprobieren von Dir ist Klasse ...brauch ich´s nicht machen

 Ich habe wegen diesem Lüfter bestimmt schon 483-mal das Gehäuse geöffnet, ich häng ja schon öfter mit dem Kopf im Gehäuse als vorm Monitor 

Also großes Danke im voraus...


----------



## PanikGOW (24. September 2010)

Ja Hallo,
erstmal Entschuldigung das ich mich gestern nicht melden konnte.Viel Arbeit.Ich habe es Ausprobiert und bei mir geht es über die Board Lüftersteuerung.Aber über das Grafikbrett geht es leider nicht.LG panik


----------



## Folterknecht (24. September 2010)

Hi!

Ich hab auf meiner 5870 (Ref-Design) einen AC Xtreme 5870 drauf. Das läßt sich wunderbar mit Afterburner steuern, allerdings hab ich keine "Physik-Karte" drinn. 

Probiert mal aus das, ATI CCC und allen anderen Plunder raus zu schmeißen (eventuell Treiber neu aufsetzen) - das gl. für die GTS250 - und NUR die blanken Treiber (+Physik) zu installieren. ANschließend mal mit Afterburner probieren.

Für die Bildverbesserungen nehmt dann mal "radeonPro".


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## wilsonmp (24. September 2010)

Tja, ebenfalls Sackgasse. Ohne CCC ist Afterburner bei mir garnicht in der Lage die Drehzahlen zu regeln.

Ansonsten hängen die Karten irgendwie beim Afterburner zusammen (was die Regelung angeht).

Hier nochmals: Danke für die Ideen mit der Software -Regelung, aber ich will die vorgesehene Hardware-Regelung über das Graka-Bios. Dafür hab ich bezahlt 

@Panik
Danke erstmal.
Also ist nun die Frage: "Was ist der Grund?" PWM - Signal kommt ja, denn der orig.-Lüfter wird geregelt. Also doch Strom? Macht es vielleicht Sinn den Anschluss (Masse, und 12V) umzuleiten auf Netzteilanschluss und nur PWM-Signal und Drehzahl-Kabel dran zu lassen?
Vielleicht ist auch das PWM-Signal zu schwach für die drei 92er Lüfter.

Nachtrag:
Im anderen Rechner werkelt eine 4870X², der AC Xtreme (also passender xtreme 4870x2) läuft auch dort konstant auf 1400 1/min. Ich glaub es kaum 
Und von AC immernoch keine Reaktion 
Das ist doch kein Zufall.


----------



## PanikGOW (25. September 2010)

Hallo,habe über die Strom Therorie nachgedacht.Ich glaube das ist es nicht.Und zwar,denke ich,wenn ich die Lüftersteuerung über die Software vom MSI Afterbürner benutze, Funktioniert das automatiche Regeln der Lüfter ja.Die Burner Software, spricht die Software des CCC an und diese gibt sie dann weiter an die Hardware.Wenn dem so ist(?),gibt die Software des CCC die Signale unter anderen auch für die Stromzufuhr betreffend der Steuerung für die Lüfter ect ja korekt weiter,da es über die Software des Burner ja geht.LG panik


----------



## PanikGOW (25. September 2010)

Nachtrag,vieleicht liegt es wirklich an der automatischen weitergabe der Informationen des CCC.Vllt. geht des Signal,das an die Hardware geht und den Orginal Füfter ohne Probleme Steuert,nur für diesen Lüfter.
Fremdlüfter werden nicht automatisch über die Hardware angesprochen,sondern nur Manuell,bzw   über Software.Irgentwie verückt die Therorie.Naja leider bin ich kein Experte.LG


----------



## wilsonmp (25. September 2010)

Hmm. Vielleicht kein schlechter Ansatz. Stimmt, denn CCC regelt ja dann manuell auch per PWM-Signal.
Nächster Test wäre somit ohne CCC oder vielleicht sogar unter Linux oder ähnliches.
Omega-Treiber sind doch auch ohne CCC oder  ? Gibt es da was aktuelles?

CCC scheint der Übeltäter zu sein und u.U. reinzufuschen ?!?


----------



## Folterknecht (25. September 2010)

Hab doch geschrieben ihr sollt nur den blanken Treiber OHNE CCC probieren ..., so läuft es auf meiner Karte auch. Mit "Radeonpro" wird dieser Mist sowieso überflüssig.


----------



## wilsonmp (25. September 2010)

So, nachdem Treiber, Software also aller ATi-Kram entfernt war und DriverSweeper seinen Dienst geleistet hat hab ich den nackten Treiber installiert.

Benchmark laufen lassen und siehe da: ...........DER SELBE MIST WIE ZUVOR
dreht munter mit ca. 650 1/min bis auf 80°C

also auch hier: Sackgasse


----------



## Folterknecht (25. September 2010)

hmm  ... ich habe den Afterburner in der Version 1.5.0 und sowohl die ATI-Treiber 10.4 und 10.9 damit am laufen.

Nachtrag: Läßt sich denn die Geschwindigkeit manuell auf einen festen Wert setzen?


----------



## wilsonmp (25. September 2010)

Wie gesagt Afterburner geht ja, auch mit Regelung (abgesehen von den Nebenwirkungen mit der nvidia). Manuell kann ich jeden Wert einstellen bis 100% auch im CCC, geht 1a.
Aber: das ist NICHT das was ich will, ich will die rudimentäre Regelung über das Graka Bios, also die Hardware-Regelung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das wurde mir von AC versprochen das hab ich BEZAHLT und das WILL ich.


----------



## Folterknecht (25. September 2010)

kannst Du mal dein graka-bios mit GPU-Z auslesen und hochladen?

die lüfter beim AC Xtreme sind ja normaler weise auch pwm-gesteuert, deswegen verstehe ich das nicht ganz. anderer seits paßt das orgn. lüfterprofil aus dem bios oft nicht zu dem neuen lüfter.


----------



## wilsonmp (25. September 2010)

Na dann:

Vielleicht gibt es ein Problem bezüglich FAN-Speed in % und Umdrehungszahlen ?


----------



## PanikGOW (25. September 2010)

Das mit dem orginal Lüfterprofil ist auch mein Gedankengang.Den die Steuerung über pwm und  Software geht ja.


----------



## Folterknecht (25. September 2010)

Wie Du siehst wird die 5870 im Ref-Design anders gesteuert.

Aber wenn ich mal die Einträge speziell bei "Use look up table" vergleiche, würd es mich nicht wundern, wenn bei Dir irgendwas mit den Einträgen nicht hin haut (in Verbindung mit dem AC).


----------



## Folterknecht (25. September 2010)

Kannst ja mal die Werte für den AC umrechnen: 100% ~ 2000rpm und analog zu meinem BIOS mal umstellen. Flashen tuest Du natürlich auf eigene Gefahr und bitte nur wenn Du weißt was Du da machst ...

°C   45     50      60       70      80      90      95     100

rpm 700    800    900     1100   1300   1500   1800  2000


----------



## wilsonmp (25. September 2010)

Der Ansatz mit den % hab ich auch in Verdacht. Aber warum gibt es die %-Angaben bei mir im Bios nicht?

Aber ich kann das Bios-Flash-Risiko noch nicht richtig abschätzen.
Oder anders gesagt: "Er hat Schiss"

Wenn dann werde ich zwischen den AC Angaben bleiben 900 - 2000 1/min und ab 40 °C ansteigen lassen, sodass ich unter Last nicht über 60 - 70°C komme.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das richtige Werkzeug zum Flashen und Mut


----------



## Communicator (25. September 2010)

Hi,

vieleicht habe ich das nicht so ganz verstanden, aber bei mir regelt der AC Xtreme 5970 ganz normal. Ich habe mal ein Video gemacht, in dem ich die Karte per Komposer gestresst habe, und die Steuerung per CCC aufgezeichnet. Sollte ich an dem Problem von Euch vorbeigeredet habe, erklärt mir das Problem nochmals. Und das gequatsche im Hintergrund müßt Ihr entschuldigen, meine Weiber gucken gerade diese Beklopptenserie "Supertalent" 

YouTube - Lüfter.AVI

Gruß.


----------



## wilsonmp (25. September 2010)

Hier liegt der Hund begraben 

Bei mir steigt die Temp. munter auf 80°C und der Lüfter bleibt bei 30%. Nur manuelle Regelung möglich.

Bitte sei so gut und speicher mal mit GPU-Z dein Graka Bios (Master) und öffne es mit "Radeon Bios Editor 1.25" und poste das Bild, wenn es so aussieht wie bei Folterknecht, dann haben wir die Ursache.
Bitte, bitte tue uns den Gefallen.


----------



## Communicator (25. September 2010)

Hier, sieht n bissl anders aus, aber wenn Ihr was damit anfangen könnt ?

Mein Bios ist dann auch im Anhang. Bitte die Endung .zip in .bin umbenennen, kannste dann sofort flashen.

Meine Graka ist die HD5970 ohne Aufkleber.



Gruß.


----------



## Communicator (25. September 2010)

Da stellt sich mir aber die Frage wie Ihr die Karte übertakten könnt, ohne das die wegen Hitze abschaltet.

Meine läuft bei 1,25V 850/1200 ohne Probleme, weiter wollte ich nicht hoch. Wieviel Volt verträgt so eine Karte eigentlich für 24/7 ??

Gruß.


----------



## wilsonmp (25. September 2010)

So ein Mist. Dein Bios sieht exakt so aus wie meines. Also wieder von vorn 

Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du und war beim aufsetzen die Karte sofort als erste eingebaut oder vorher eine Andere?

Hier sehr interessant:

ATIFLASH Fehler 0FL01 - ForumBase

Post #9 und #11 beschreiben selbiges Problem, das der CCC die Lüfterwerte aus dem Bios blockiert. Nur Windows neu aufsetzten hilft bei denen.


----------



## Folterknecht (25. September 2010)

@wilsonmp:

tja dann viel spaß beim windows neu aufsetzen ... am besten nur den blanken Treiber und für die Bildverbesserung (AA/AF) radeopro nutzen

zum flashen: hat sich wohl erledigt ... aber generell: 2-3 Tutorials lesen, Backup + 2 Karte (PCI falls kein zweiter PCIE 16x Slot vorhanden) zum zurück flashen falls was schief geht


----------



## wilsonmp (25. September 2010)

Danke erstmal.

War gerade eine Millisekunde davor zu flashen. USB-Stick hergerichtet (bootfähig, atiflash, geändertes Bios).
Tja dann kam Communicator mit seinem Bios und die letze halbe Stunde Arbeit war für die Katz. Aber ist besser.

Ich glaube das mit Windoof neu verschieb ich bis meine SSD anschwebt und dann grabe ich diesen Thread wieder aus  und berichte.
Muss aber wie gesagt ein CCC Problem sein welches auch auf Windoof XP 32bit vorkommt, denn meine 4870X² hat ebenso dies Problem (nur dreht sie dort munter konst. auf 1400 1/min)
Dazu wäre noch zu sagen, die Karten wurden nie frisch mit Windoof-Neuinstallation eingebaut, sondern erst nach Umbau und Deinstallation von vorhandener ATI-Software.
Hmmm, wer weiß...


----------



## Communicator (25. September 2010)

wilsonmp schrieb:


> Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du und war beim aufsetzen die Karte sofort als erste eingebaut oder vorher eine Andere?


 
Win7, Karte war original bei aufsetzen. Wurde danach von PC-Laden auf Accelero umgebaut, von mir reingesteckt und hat funktioniert.
Einzige Sache die ich gemacht habe war, im Afterburner "Enable user defined software automatic fan control" einen Haken gesetzt.
Bei "General" dann "Synchronize settings for semilar graphic processors" auch ein Haken.

Gruß.


----------



## Folterknecht (25. September 2010)

wegen der SSD, les DIr vorher mal diesen Artikel durch:

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Reviews, Artikel, Windows Tipps und Tricks Windows 7 Tipps, Tricks und Tutorials : | Windows 7: SSD Optimierungen und FAQs


----------



## wilsonmp (26. September 2010)

@Communicator

aha, das ändert die Sache also wieder grundlegend, denn du änderst ja per Software
Das bekomme ich genau so auch hin, ist keine Kunst, aber eben nicht Graka-Bios-Regelung.
 
Deaktiviere mal Afterburner und nimm das Häkchen raus beim CCC (manuell). Ich glaube dann sitzen wir im selben Boot.


----------



## Communicator (26. September 2010)

^^ Mit Verlaub, mein Afterburner  läuft nicht im Hintergrund. Er ist nur aktiviert wenn ich meine Graka übertakte. Im Stock 725/1000 bzw. nach Neustart ohne Übertakten ist der Afterburner aus. In meinem Video von vorhin war der "Nachbrenner" auch nicht an. Der CCC ist zwar Software, ich könnte mir jetzt aber nicht vorstellen, sollte ich diesen ausstellen, wo ich dann die Drehzahl abgreifen kann. ^^ Ich werde aber sicherlich NICHT einen Extrem-Burning Test ohne eine Lüfterübersicht bei 30% Lüfterdrehzahl machen, sollte diese Frage gleich von Dir kommen..

Oder Du gibst mir den Namen einer Software, die die Lüfterdrehzahl der Graka anzeigt, wenn CCC und Afterburner komplett aus sind. Dann würde ich den Komposer/Furmark mal so laufen lassen, zu Vergleichszwecken.

Gruß.


Tante Edith :BTW, wenn ich im Afterburner die Haken rausnehme, regelt mein Lüfter immer noch problemlos.


----------



## wilsonmp (26. September 2010)

Gut, sind wir wieder 4 Post´s zurück .


----------



## Folterknecht (26. September 2010)

@Communicator

Entsprechende Software wäre GPU-Z/Reiter "Sensors"


----------



## Communicator (26. September 2010)

Ich habe heute lange Schicht. (06:00 Uhr - 18:00 Uhr) Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, werde ich das mal alles ausschalten und bei GpuZ die Sensoren beobachten. Melde mich dann.

Gruß.


----------



## Communicator (26. September 2010)

So, Folgendes:

Bei GPU-Z wird bei mir beim Lüfter immer 30% angezeigt. Wenn ich ihn jetzt mit ausgeschalteter manueller Lüftersteuerung per Composer stresse, steigt nach der Zeit die Lüfterdrehzahl an. GPU-Z zeigt aber immer noch 30%.

Video folgt.


----------



## wilsonmp (26. September 2010)

Ja das mit den 30% hab ich auch festgestellt, aber leider steigt bei mir die Lüfterdrehzahl nicht an.
Bin gespannt auf deine Werte.


----------



## Folterknecht (26. September 2010)

Wie verhalten sich die Temps? Kannst Du die auslesen? Vielleicht mal ein anderes Programm parallel nutzen (Everest?).


----------



## Communicator (26. September 2010)

Hmm, ich habe jetzt bei Afterburner die manuelle Lüftersteuerung auch ausgemacht, da Komposer beim Start gleich den Afterburner mitstartet.Das bemerkte ich aber erst jetzt.

Vorher hatte ich die manuelle Steuerung des CCC deaktiviert, was dem Afterburner natürlich nicht juckt. Dieser gab beim ersten Durchlauf meine manuellen Lüfterdaten natürlich an die Graka, was mich dachten ließ das die Steuerung von der Graka übernommen wurde. Dies war aber nicht so. 

Wenn ich beim Afterburner die manuelle Steuerung ausmache, dreht mein Lüfter auch nur auf max 30%.

Sorry das ich alle verrückt gemacht habe, aber ich wollte ja nur helfen. Sollte ich was hören aus anderen Foren werde ich mich natürlich gleich melden. Bleibe aber in dem Thread dabei.

Gruß.

P.S. Wie sieht es mit den anderen Xtremes eigentlich aus ?? Z.B. die von den NVidias 480. Lassen die sich auch nicht steuern ??


----------



## Folterknecht (26. September 2010)

Ich hab das jetzt noch mal ohne Afterburner getestet (nur der blanke Treiber und das GraKaBIOS am werkeln) und die Lüfterdrehzahl steigt bei mir von 21% auf knapp unter 30% beim Furmark innerhalb 3,5 min.

Es liegt also vermutlich nicht am AC Xtreme, sondern am möhligen BIOS der 5970 bzw. dem Treiber. Wenn Eure Karten im Ref-Design sind, macht es vielleicht Sinn wirklich mal in anderen Foren nach nem guten ModBIOS zu suchen, welches von der Lüftersteurung ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie das der 5870.


----------



## Communicator (27. September 2010)

Guten Morgen, ich habe mir überlegt das es am Bios liegen muß.   Die Drehzahlen für die einzelnen Temperaturen können so ja gar nicht auf den AC übertragen werden. Der normale Lüfter dreht bis 5.000 UpM, der AC bis 2.000 UpM. Da im Bios explizit die Drehzahlen für Temperaturen stehen, macht der Afterburner dieses über Prozente. Das wird der AC dann in Umdrehungen umrechnen und diese dann anwenden. Er könnte aber nicht, wie im Bios z.B. stehen würde, bei 80 Grad eine Drehzahl von 2.500 UpM fahren. Man müßte demnach den Verlauf der Drehzahlerhöhung per Grad für den AC umrechnen, glaube ich.

Gruß.


----------



## Communicator (27. September 2010)

Da gibt es doch noch diese 5970 Toxic, die hat doch schon einen Accelero ab Werk verschraubt. Wenn man an dieses Bios rankommt kann man evtl. die Lüftersteuerung übernehmen. Ich werde dieses Bios mal nach der Arbeit suchen.

@Admin,

ich kann leider mit dem Handy mit dem ich gerade schreibe meine alten Beiträge nicht editieren, ich kann nur per Direktantwort im Forum schreiben. Das ist also keine Absicht mit den vielen Post hintereinander. Kann auch von Euch zusammengefügt werden.

Gruß.


----------



## PanikGOW (27. September 2010)

Ja,
das könnte eine gute Idee sein(Bios Werte,5970 Toxic) Andersrum denke ich,der Hersteller des Lüfters sagt ja nicht einfach in seiner Werbung,das das Ding einbahnfrei Läuft wenn das nicht so wäre.Das wiederum sagt ja aus,das die Umrechnung,was die Lüfterdrehzahl und Prozente angeht,schon richtig geregelt ist.Und wenn dem so ist,muß das Problem woanders liegen.


Nachtrag,Frage @ wilsonmp: Haben die Damen u Herren von AC sich bei Dir,betreffend Deiner Mail, schon gemeldet? oder immer noch Schweigen!?
Vieleicht ist die Idee von Post 34,letzter Satz garnicht so schlecht.?!?!Lg

Nochmal Nachtrag.Frage,Ist jemand bereit das zu Testen?


----------



## wilsonmp (27. September 2010)

Also die bei AC halten es nicht für nötig zu antworten. Bisher habe ich 2 Nachrichten über das Online-Support-Formular gesendet --> keine Reaktion. Absolut schwach , nichtmal ein "bitte haben Sie etwas Geduld".

Das mit dem Toxic-Bios ist ne gute Idee. Einfach mal mit Bios-Editor öffnen und schauen wie dort die Lüfterregelung ist (Prozent oder über Drehzahl, und wenn: welche Drehzahlen). 

Aber ein kuzes Statement von AC würde auch Klarheit bringen. Diese Deppen. Sollen bloß froh sein, dass es keine (kaum) Alternativen gibt


----------



## Communicator (27. September 2010)

Hi,

ich habe bei TechPowerUp geguckt, nix gefunden.

Bei der "Schwesterseite" Sys-Profile habe ich mal ein Thread eröffnet. Vieleicht kommt man so an das Bios. Bei Sapphire selbst gibt es kein Download des Bios.

Abwarten und Bier trinken.....

Gruß.


----------



## PanikGOW (28. September 2010)

Guten Morgen,
Denke ich werde das mit dem neu Aufsetzen Probieren.Ist zwar ******** viel Arbeit,doch anderherum ist mitlerweile auch viel Blödsinn auf meinen Rechner.Setze ich mich heute Abend nach
der Maloche dran.Werde dann spätestens Morgen gegen Abend bescheid sagen.
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen,das das Problem grundsätzlich bei 5970 Karten besteht.
Viele LG panik

Nachtrag;Habe auch nach AC geschrieben,mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## PanikGOW (29. September 2010)

Hallo die Herren,
Zuersteinmal Entschuldigung an die Admis.War keine Absicht,das mit dem Wort,vor "viel Arbeit".
Ist mir leider so rausgerutscht.Sorry
Jetzt zum Eigentlichen!
Das mit dem System neu Aufsetzen,alles schön gut und super,hat sich als Fehler rausgestellt.
Ich hatte nur die wesentlichen Programe auf dem Betriebsystem,die die man dafür halt benötigt(GPU-Z,CCC,Afterburner sowie standart Treiber fürs Board.
Erster Test ohne Burner,nur mit GPU-Z zwecks Kontrolle,standart Takt sowie Strom.70 Grad,keine
activität der Lüftersteuerung.
Zweiter Test,Burner,GPU-Z,den Takt (999/1300 sowie Strom(1,25),Lüfterkontrolle beim CCC,keine Reaction.80 Grad Test abgebrochen von mir.
Gleicher Test mit activierter Lüftersteuerung über den Afterburner,Also sprich Software,wie immer
Funktioniert.
Also die Steuerung über die Hardware geht leider auch nicht wenn das System neu ist und die Karte
als erste Karte im System ist.
Dort liegt die Ursache leider auch nicht.
Von der "AC" Front nichts neues.
Tja dann erstmal viele liebe Grüße Panik


----------



## wilsonmp (29. September 2010)

Danke erstmal für deine Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast. 
Das bedeutet wir stehen in der Sackgasse schon mit der Nase an der Wand

Das dramatische an der ganzen Sache ist:

Bei Arctic Cooling interessiert das keinen Hund 

Keine Reaktion vom Support, echt schwach...


----------



## Folterknecht (29. September 2010)

Mal abgesehen davon, daß es nicht an deren Kühler liegt, ist das wieder mal schwach. Hab in der Vergangenheit auch schon keine Antwort auf Anfragen bekommen.


----------



## Pommes (29. September 2010)

Jup, AC antwortet nicht, sei es mit Kontakformular oder ohne


----------



## daCuJo (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mich gerade extra hier angemeldet um mitschreiben zu können.

Habe nämlich genau das gleiche Problem.
Bin im Besitz einer XFX 5970 Black Ed. und habe den echt lauten Standardkühler gegen den Accelero 5970 getauscht.

Seitdem gibts keine automatische Lüftersteuerung mehr, die Geschwindigkeit wird je nach Tool mit 29 oder 30% dargestellt.

Habs derzeit auch auf 60% Manuell am laufen.

Das ist dauerhaft echt kein zufriedenstellender Zustand... 
Die Idee mit dem Bios der Sapphire Toxic ist Super, ich schau auch mal ob man das irgendwo auftreiben kann.

Meinen Leidensgenossen wünsche ich auch viel Erfolg und einen "kühlen" Kopf 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## daCuJo (2. Oktober 2010)

So, nun nochmal 
- das BIOS habe ich bisher leider nicht finden können.
- ggf. direkt mal Sapphire kontaktieren oder jmd. kennen ders dumpt :]

Folgender Thread auf Techpowerup macht mich nachdenklich...
Sapphire 5970 automatic fan speed - techPowerUp! Forums
Demnach soll eine Drehzahl < 964 durch den Lüftercontroller gar nicht möglich sein?!

Grüße


----------



## PanikGOW (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,erstmal,Willkommen im Club.Das mit der Toxic scheint vorerst unser realste Möglichkeit zu sein.Das witzige ist ja auch,das man den Lüfter über Software ohne Probleme steuern kann.Ich kann mir irgentwie nicht vorstellen,das "AC" die im vollen Bewußtsein und mit absicht,wohl wissend das es zu Schwirigkeiten konnen kann,verkäuft.
Doch man muß ja davon ausgehen,da die Leute vom Support dort auf keine Anfragen Reagieren.Naja,Lg panik


----------



## wilsonmp (4. Oktober 2010)

@daCuJo

bedeutet ja, dass das Ändern der Werte im Bios auch keine Änderung bringt.

Das zeigt zumindest wie verbreitet das Problem zu sein scheint. Aber wir haben ja die Brains vom Arctic Cooling Support, die haben das Problem gelöst. Nur sagen sie´s offensichtlich keinem 
Die stehen schon in den Startlöchern für den Accelero Xtreme 6870x² (6970). Ich glaube bevor ich denen nochmal Geld hinterher werfe, friemel ich ne WaKü drauf, Sauhaufen. 

Tschuldigung, ich ließ mich gehen


----------

